# The last time I slept in was 2003



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

You want to know why? Because Harry and Murphy won't let me. Set an alarm? Heck, I have the most reliable alarm clock in the business. 60 lbs of fluff in my face every morning at about 5:45. It starts with the clicking nails on the floor...."Dad, we're ready." If I even attempt to fight it, it goes to stage 2 which is circles on the floor...into the doorway, back into the living room, into the doorway, back into the living room. Stage 3 is an all out attack, jumping on Dad, barking at me incessantly. I really think its breakfast they after more than anything....

Yeah, I figure the last time I had an honest to goodness sleep in was around 2003.

Anyone else? Yeah, we wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah! I have old dogs that will sleep until eight, so I don't have that problem. But it's great that you know if your electricity goes out you don't have to worry about oversleeping


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> You want to know why? Because Harry and Murphy won't let me. Set an alarm? Heck, I have the most reliable alarm clock in the business. 60 lbs of fluff in my face every morning at about 5:45. It starts with the clicking nails on the floor...."Dad, we're ready." If I even attempt to fight it, it goes to stage 2 which is circles on the floor...into the doorway, back into the living room, into the doorway, back into the living room. Stage 3 is an all out attack, jumping on Dad, barking at me incessantly. I really think its breakfast they after more than anything....
> 
> Yeah, I figure the last time I had an honest to goodness sleep in was around 2003.
> 
> Anyone else? Yeah, we wouldn't have it any other way



What's sleeping in? Doesn't happen here, only for the DH. I'm up with the kids, oh, he does get up lately when I drive night line and don't get home til late, then I need as much sleep as possible for the next days work. But, I wouldn't change a thing either!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah.....what's sleeping in?? Hell.....what's a full nights sleep???

Between two small children and the dogs that's a thing of the past! LOL! :wacko:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs LOVE to sleep in. No early morning wake ups here


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

honey wakes dogs up at five a.m. for pee walk. five minutes.

gives them liver/kidney treat and they come back to bed.

i have to wake them up at 6, after my morning ablutions.

on weekends, they will sleep until 8. 

my sympathies go out to you.....i just have a lazy dog and an old dog.

i do remember the days of samoyed and golden retriever jumping on and off the bed....and over me and missing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God I wish I was as nice as you Kevin. I could seriously throttle both of mine here sometimes. I don't sleep in very often at all, just can't, so on the very odd occasion my brain lets me sleep past 6.30, you can guarantee I'll be woken up by a long, low, growl, I'll look towards the end of the bed and all I'll see is a pair of pricked ears. And, if its not her, its bloody Windy the cat stalking up and down the vertical blinds so they click. I swear they can communicate with each other, little buggers.
The sad thing is that you can't pay them back. If you make them get up earlier than normal, they're as happy as Larry!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie WAS waking me up at 5:00 every day but then I'd just grumble at her ("Go back to bed!!!!!") and turn away. She might whine for a little bit more, but eventually she'd settle down. Now I have her waking up at 6:30 or 7 which is much more to my liking. She'll always go back to bed afterwards ... and sleep til about 2 ....  but she has to eat right then, darn it!


----------



## Tinkerbellz (Oct 1, 2010)

On days when I don't have to wake up at 4:30 a.m. for work, Dexter and I sleep in til at least 10 - oh do those mornings feel gloriously satisfying


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

A year ago when my wife left, the dogs AND cats were used to getting up around 5:30 but I've gradually moved it up to about 7:15 now which is where I will leave it.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh Kevin, I so feel your pain. My Min Pins wake up when the sun rises. They are not concerned with what time I went to bed in any capacity. There's no slow build up either. Sun rises. Bailey rises. Barking, nails clicking, running, growling, on the bed, off the bed.... You get the picture. 
Last night went something like this:
I get in bed at midnight with the tv on. Fall asleep within 30 mins. 
Toby wakes me up for first nighttime potty break at 1:45.
Get back in bed and fall back asleep by 2.
Angel wakes me up puking about 6 inches from my face ON my pillow at 3:30.
Get up, remove pillow case, locate new pillow, lay back down and am back out by probably 4.
Toby wakes up around 5:30 for second pee break. (Lasix makes a boy go...) 
Bailey attempts to make me believe it's morning at this point but I refuse to fall for it and shove her under the blanket.
Tate (former foster that I'm boarding) starts barking at around 6:30 and the party is over. I give up and we all go out, the beasts get fed, and I make a pot of coffee and I get my day started.
The beasts go back to bed and sleep off their breakfasts until around 9. 
I stay up.
Another typical night at the Little Loony Farm.
I. Am. Slowly. Losing. My. Mind. :wof:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and we have dogs why?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Man...it's hilarious that you posted this, because I was just thinking about making a post when Louis woke me up at 5:30 AM today. All of you who have dogs that sleep till 8 or 9...wanna trade? :biggrin:

I thought he would grow out of it after his puppy phase, but I can probably count the times he's slept till 8 on one hand. Most days he starts around 6:50 AM, occasionally earlier and occasionally later. It used to be a nuzzle and cold nose in the face, but lately he's been making this low pitched grumble followed by some chimpanzee noises, followed by clawing at the bedroom door. On weekends I usually take him out for a quick pee and then he will come back to sleep until I decide to get up. 

Weekdays...sleep is precious :doh:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

O.K everyone.....I'm lucky enough to have a spouse who is from another planet......he gets up around 5:30 EVERY morning, even on weekends. So I get to sleep in till 7.

Earplugs are the best thing in the world since sliced bread!!!!!

I don't hear the nails clicking or the bed scratching :laugh:

Recovering insomniac......so sleep is not to be disturbed


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine have gotten better about letting me sleep. If I sleep too late, Tanis will lick my hand (probably checking for a pulse.) Tiffa stays under the covers at my toes until I get up. I do have an alarm cat handy so I don't overdo the sleeping in.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I work overnights. I can get home anywhere between 4-8am (I am usually up for an hour or two before I'm ready for bed)...I like to sleep at least 8 hours, so I can be prepared for the next overnight. Some days Avery sleeps, most days this is not the case. He gets up most days around 3ish, he wanders around the room, whines at the kitten, and then proceeds to destroy his bed. If I move, even just slightly, he comes over to me and whines and growls in my face. Depending on my exhaustion level, I might get up and let him out...sometimes I put him in his crate (not really much of a solution as he whines until I wake up)...

In other words I feel your pain.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I should have known Remz would never be a dog to sleep in!!!

The girls are old enough now that they will stay in bed until 8-9 AM easily. Remz is up at the crack of dawn EVERY. SINGLE. MORNING. And I swear its the dang birds outside that wake him up and say to him "C'MON REMZ LETS PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

And its not just a little whine out of him....its.....JUMP ON MOM AND TRAMPLE EVERY SQUARE INCH OF HER BODY THEN PRETEND LIKE I'VE BEEN REALLY SVELT AND SNEAKY ABOUT ALL THAT AND STAND OVER HER WITH MY BIG EARS DANGLING IN MY FACE AND WAKE HER UP WITH THIS CREEPY STARE!!!!!!!!!!! 

:laugh: 

Oh well, I can sleep when I'm dead. :wink:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

All three of our Cocker Spaniels sleep in . If I have to get up early because of a dog, it's a foster.

Sophie will even sleep in until 11am on days that I can . Best breed ever.

Of course, I always have a foster dog...so my sleeping schedules vary depending on the dog, ha.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm not alone, on a work day I get up at 3:30am and the dogs eat. On a non work day I get up with a fight at 4:30am if you check my post most of them are very early lol. I have a male chocolate lab that is my baby, he actually throws me out of bed, digging under my head wiggling his way underneath me. Sometimes if I try not to move I think he could break my neck lol, all the while he moans like he's never been fed. 
So I'm not the only one who is forced into early morning adventures !!!! We all wait for the sun to come up for walkies. We have skunks... so I like to see the trouble coming before it hits . lol


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have to wake Piper up most mornings. She snorts at me and goes back to bed. She usually gets up around 8am.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

After going to bed at 11, Blaise and occassionally Scotty need apotty break around 1ish. Then another wake up at 6:30 ish but both are perfectly willing to go back to bed and sleep.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If I go to bed around midnight both dogs will sleep until 9 or 10.. on a work day I'll wake up at 8 and Tess will still be grumbly. On a day off I'll sleep till 10 and she loves it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

HA! I wake up at LEAST 3 times every night to rearrange all the dog bodies on the bed so I can get comfortable. I will sometimes wake up FREEZING, to realize that I'm curled in a ball up on my pillow with no blankets. I find all three Danes laying on MY SIDE OF THE BED with ALL of the covers dammit.

Sometimes I think that we will get a break from them being on the bed because they will all be on their overstuffed, massive dogs beds on the floor when I crawl into bed, but as I'm just falling to sleep a Dane steps on the very edge of the bed, causing me to roll in that direction because the mattress dips down under their weight...

Akasha is the smart one. She will army crawl onto the bed one foot at a time, very slowly because she knows if she goes too fast it'll wake us up and she'll get the boot. 

Damn dogs. Seriously. BUT....I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Guess I have sleepy heads! No one moves until I do. Then, the feet actually have to touch the ground. of course, I only sleep 3-4 hours at a time...insomniac ya know.

Of course that is all about to change Halloween....expecting a litter of Labbies!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We let ours out around 7am (by we... I mean hubby) since we have young puppies still. 
Then, they will stay in bed until 1pm or later if I feel like it.... which I sometimes do. 
Annie is the best sleeper. My schedule is "off" lately, sleeping 8am-2pm or something similar, and Annie goes to bed at about 9pm, and wakes up whenever I do.

Summertime, I'm a bad momma. I hate being hot, so everyone gets kicked to the living room or their crates except Annie. (what, you didn't expect nanners to sleep in a DOG CRATE did you? no, not her...) Too damn hot. 
But, it's getting down to 40 at night now... and 5 of them now pile on the bed at night. Not Zailey & Timber though. They actually prefer their crates and end up there anyway, so we just put them there to begin with now. 
Nevermind the 11 dog beds throughout the main level of the house, 4 of which are in the bedroom. Oh no, those are just decoration.

ETA: Been going through some not so great crap lately, though... and despite the lack of sleep, and waking up with an entire half of my body numb because someone felt the need to lay on all the blankets... I can't tell you how many times it's Annie's sweet mushy face that gives me the will power to even drag myself out of bed to face the world. So, no, I wouldn't have it any other way. Screw sleep, my pack gives me meaning.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

He decided to do his low-pitch chimpanzee grumble at 3 AM last night....IMMEDIATELY thought of this thread. He was ready to go, bouncing around and shoving his little nose into my face. I ignored him long enough for him to go back to sleep, but that lasted until 5 or 6 AM. I've been taking him with me on my jogs lately, and we run to the point where he starts lagging behind and getting tired. I thought that would help him sleep in more. Nope. 

Damn dog...I mutter that every morning. But of course I still love him to death


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

funny responses, guys. Thanks for a good laugh. 

Sincerely,

Someone who woke up at 5:10 this morning ... and not on my own.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson will sleep in with me pretty late, lol. He's on my college student schedule. I'll usually let him out at midnight and then we sleep until at least 10am. 

He only did the waking-me-up-in-the-middle-of-the-night thing for the first month of having him. He woke me up around 6-7am until he was maybe 5-6 months old and then he settled really nicely into enjoying sleeping in the mornings! I love it.


----------

